# MPLS port



## alan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, there,

From FreeBSD project future cool stuff it indicates Matthew Luckie has started the porting of AYAME MPLS code.  I wonder people could shed some light on any progress or status.

Thanks in advance.
Alan


----------



## rbelk (Mar 11, 2009)

What link were you reading? I am very interested in the MPLS project.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2009)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/Networking


----------



## RyanFrench (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am an ex Google Summer of Code student who began the implementation of MPLS in FreeBSD in 2008. I have managed to get basic sending/receiving and decoding of mpls packets working at this stage, but due to finishing university and moving into the big world of commercial development I havent had a chance to work on it in quite some time.

If you want any information on it here are a couple of links:

MPLS in FreeBSD wiki page
Perforce Repository for MPLS

The wiki also has a link to my FreeBSD blog which has a lot of the info on the project from the weekly updates etc I was posting for GSoC, and if you are really interested, there's even a dissertation I wrote on it for university that has the most details in terms of the project.


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

also interested to implement this in our over-crowded iSCSI fabric. any updates on this?


----------



## mohsen_alexy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,
i'm wondering why there is not any working MPLS implementation in Freebsd.i thought freebsd is the most completed platform for network servers!!!
is there any body who now anything about this issue?
should i change my platform ?


----------

